# Mission: Impossible – Fallout (July 27, 2018)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2017)

They're already filming the 6th installment and the previous director who helmed Rogue Nation, Christopher McQuarrie, is back with Tom Cruise, along with other familiar faces from the franchise.

The cast so far includes Rebecca Ferguson, Ving Rhames, Simon Pegg, Alec Baldwin reprising their characters from the previous movie with Sean Harris also back as the past villain and the newcomers are Henry Cavill, Vanessa Kirby, Frederick Schmidt and Sian Brook. It seems, unfortunately, that Jeremy Renner won't be able to appear in this one.



McQuarrie talked about the movie regarding how different it'll be and how he wants to explore more about who Ethan Hunt is. He also teased that some old faces would return.




Some pictures here:



Finally, there is going to be a sequence that will


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 21, 2017)

I am excited for this. All of the mission impossible movies have been great. 

Also whats with the tom cruise hate on the daily mail comment section?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2017)

Ving Rhames' Luther Stickell confirmed.


As well as this actress:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2017)

22 years later.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Aeternus (Jun 27, 2017)

I remember when a few years back those movies were considered a joke or something and now they people are actually excited about them. How things change lol


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2017)

@Rukia Ferguson is back dude 

Lack of Brandt bothers me though


----------



## Roman (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Vault said:


> @Rukia Ferguson is back dude
> 
> Lack of Brandt bothers me though


Damn.  Renner was one of the best things about the last few movies.  This might be a mistake.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Renner was one of the best things about the last few movies.  This might be a mistake.


I know right Brandt was such a great character 

I hope he was only left out because of scheduling conflict


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2017)

Holy shit,

Cavill's mustache game is firing on all cylinders


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2017)

Detective said:


> Holy shit,
> 
> Cavill's mustache game is firing on all cylinders


Only Tom Selleck beats him


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2017)

Vault said:


> Only Tom Selleck beats him



Real recognises real, mate.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2017)

These goes to the fans of Cavill's mustache.


Also it is even more unlikely  that Brandt will be on the field now since Jeremy Renner fractured both his arms during filming his new movie.

[137]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 13, 2017)

> *Mission: Impossible 6 *



Why


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2017)

The director on Tom Cruise's injury.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

Are they heading to Vault 13?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2018)

At this point it's like Mission Slightly Unlikely.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 27, 2018)

"I'm almost 60 years old"
"Why aren't I running?"
"Will Opera let me on her presidential campaign?"
"My feet ankle hurts"
"I wish I was filming the Monster Cinematic Universe right now"


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 28, 2018)

He better have a pretty big part in this movie to help make up for the mustache fiasco in JL.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Aeternus (Jan 30, 2018)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (Feb 3, 2018)

All of these impossible missions almost makes me wish for a nuclear winter.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2018)

People wish for weird things lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2018)

@Sennin of Hardwork @BlazingInferno

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2018)

I don’t watch these movies, but thanks for showing me you beat him once again


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2018)

Great trailer.

And you got to stop letting me live for free inside your head dude. I'm not interested.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Great trailer.
> 
> And you got to stop letting me live for free inside your head dude. I'm not interested.



This is just my helpful way of showing you your mortality. There are better things in life than to hit F5 for hours throughout the day, hoping to be the first to post, dude.

I was asked by a few users on NF to take on the case of making this an intervention moment for you.

Please listen to their worries.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

I hope they have scenes half as good as this one bro:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2018)

I’m all in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2018)

Detective said:


> This is just my helpful way of showing you your mortality. There are better things in life than to hit F5 for hours throughout the day, hoping to be the first to post, dude.
> 
> I was asked by a few users on NF to take on the case of making this an intervention moment for you.
> 
> Please listen to their worries.



Aww you didn't have be now the one to hit F5 24/7 just to make a point to me man.



You can tell those concerned souls that I'm never been better and that their worries are misplaced. And that I am also working on those bans they've been asking for, I swear, I've never seen such thirst to be punished.

Maybe you can ask them if they are into some kind of kink? Because I'm afraid I don't do those.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Aww you didn't have be now the one to hit F5 24/7 just to make a point to me man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reported for Trump-esque conspiracy to punish innocents. Someone is shook as fuck



*P.S:* The trick is never using F5 but instead having an active news feed with immediate links populated based on earlier inputted criteria. Or what they call casually styling due to excessive swagger.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2018)

And who told you I even used F5 to begin with? Your data couldn’t be more wrong.

I’d tell you how I really do things, but a mod never reveals his tricks.

One day you will get it kiddo.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 4, 2018)

I hope when I'm a senior citizen I can move and look half as good as Tom Cruise...

though I suspect i'd have to sacrifice unfathomable things to Lord Xenu


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 4, 2018)

Plus every Marvel Fan should love Tom he fucked DC so hard with that Mustache BS not sure why he cared so much


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Plus every Marvel Fan should love Tom he fucked DC so hard with that Mustache BS not sure why he cared so much


for real...you can easily grow a stache like that in a week


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 5, 2018)

At first, I wasn't too gung-ho about Cavill and his Universe Collapsing Mustache in this, but that trailer made me a believer. He could be like what the Rock was for the Fast Franchise.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Cavill will be a good addition to the franchise.

We are basically getting Man from Uncle vs Mission Impossible!  I have been waiting for this!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2018)

these movies jsut keep on being lit somehow


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 5, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Plus every Marvel Fan should love Tom he fucked DC so hard with that Mustache BS not sure why he cared so much


Wondering the same thing as well. 
Anyway, it sure looks good. Can't wait.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Sennin of Hardwork @BlazingInferno


I'm glad you stepped in to pick up the slack bro; @Sennin of Hardwork has been resting on his laurels ever since he became a mod. Damn trailer was out a full 5 seconds and _nothing_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2018)

"Same ol Ethan"
>Cue Tom Cruise running


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Yo.  Seriously.  Don’t accept the mission next time!  It isn’t worth it Ethan!


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2018)

Mider T said:


> "Same ol Ethan"
> >Cue Tom Cruise running



I am not sure if it is still the same, but his twitter profile had a quote about "Running since 1981" in it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cavill will be a good addition to the franchise.
> 
> We are basically getting Man from Uncle vs Mission Impossible!  I have been waiting for this!



Cavill looks fucking menacing in it. Very intimidating. 

I wonder if they throw us a swerve and he doesn't end up as the villain, but instead the ally on the wrong side in this film. And Basset's character is the true villain. You never know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2018)

Bond films may have been shelf for a while, but goddamn Mission Impossible is showing these wanna be spy franchises cough*fast & furious* cough how to get it done!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2018)

@Sennin of Hardwork only became a mod because he promised one of the admins a 2 month exclusive to a couple of movie trailers and promotional posters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yo.  Seriously.  Don’t accept the mission next time!  It isn’t worth it Ethan!


No MI7 for you mister!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2018)

Vanessa Kirby.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

It's crazy.  But Mission Impossible really seems to be getting better with every new installment.

Surely they are due for a letdown??

You know the stunt work will be at least be godtier.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's crazy.  But Mission Impossible really seems to be getting better with every new installment.
> 
> *Surely they are due for a letdown??*



they got the shit out of the way with the first few...they've been getting better since the 3rd movie iirc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

I know @Vault will be disappointed that Renner isn't in this.  But at least we got Faust back.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Surely they are due for a letdown??


It could happen, yeah. But they seem to have found what makes it work and so far everything we have seen about this one, look good as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

Jean Reno piloting a helicopter through a tunnel while hitched to a train.  I never expected the stunts to get even more spectacular.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 11, 2018)

Just wait till they get to space


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's crazy.  But Mission Impossible really seems to be getting better with every new installment.



That was my thought last week as I watched Rogue Nation as well. Aside from Mission Impossible 2 which I consider worse than its predecessor, every film is better than the last. Which is very, very impressive.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I know @Vault will be disappointed that Renner isn't in this.  But at least we got Faust back.


Where the hell is Brandt dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

We need a Bond movie or Mission Impossible every year as far as I'm concerned.

2018 met that criteria.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 16, 2018)

As someone that has been hating franchises and never ending 'shared universes' and whatnot over the years; Yeah, 'Mission Impossible' definitely continues to break the mold and get better with each installment. I think a large part of that was JJ Abrams--to his credit--getting a memorable villain in Phillip Seymour Hoffman. And then Brad Bird sort of reinventing the franchise with a more Bond-esque approach, with nice, traditionally large-scope visuals--and then Christopher McQuarrie, who has been insanely underrated his entire career (_'The Way of the Gun' still has one of the most hilarious openings ever_) taking over and adding his unique twists to the franchise.

What has me stoked for Fallout, is the fact that Rob Hardy was the DOP. And for the first time in his career, Henry Cavill, actually looks like he's going to be an absolute beast in his role. That mustache is fucking legendary. No wonder why Paramount said no to DC.

I think Fallout may actually end up being the best blockbuster of the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Good call on Philip Seymour Hoffman.  Definitely the most memorable bad guy in the franchise.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 17, 2018)

I remember people bashing that movie though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> I remember people bashing that movie though.


The movie itself is only okay.  Third or fourth best in the franchise.

But the villain was great!


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 17, 2018)

Thought it was ok too.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2018)

They finally wrapped it up last week.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm sure the movie will be good, but am I the only one tired of the "Is Ethan rogue?/Betrayed by his own Government" storyline? Feels like they do that way too much.

With that said, I always thought a cool twist would be if Ethan finally did snap and become the villain, mirroring what happened to the original hero of the TV Show (who becomes the antagonist of the first movie).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2018)

I would have to rewatch the movies to remember if they have been recycling that. Did it started with Ghost Protocol? For me Rogue Nation was on a higher scale where all the agents were shut down in order to save the face of the agency.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2018)

In Ghost Protocol, most of the agents of the agency were killed IIRC.  By the end of the movie it was restarted with a clean slate.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2018)

Sorry that was Rogue Nation, should have known from the title.  Ghost Protocol had Jeremy Renner.

I think Luther might die in this movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2018)

You are slipping Sennin.  You have to put in the YouTube as well!  Smh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

where is Hawkeye?


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2018)

@Detective


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2018)

Pretty badass, Henry Cavill's character will give Hunt a good run for his money. 

Only spoiler revealed is that Solomon Lane is back but I don't mind it.

They still are using that shot where Tom Cruise injured his ankle. But the previous scene was funny.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> where is Hawkeye?


He wasn't in in the last one either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> He wasn't in in the last one either.


Jeremy Renner is the master of getting written out of franchises.  The Bourne franchise.  The MCU.  And now Mission Impossible.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2018)

He written into the 4th Bourne and MI movies, so it's not like he was a staple, and He only missed one Avengers movie.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2018)

Looks really good. And based on the previous ones, it will indeed be.



Rukia said:


> Jeremy Renner is the master of getting written out of franchises.  The Bourne franchise.  The MCU.  And now Mission Impossible.


lol Man, you are right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Emilio Estevez is lucky he died in the first movie.  He wouldn't have been able to handle a lot of these missions.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Aeternus (May 30, 2018)

I call it now. Next one takes place in space


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2018)

I think the best stunt Tom Cruise ever pulled was boinking Nicole Kidman.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

@Detective 


I spy a really fucking epic helicopter vs helicopter fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

@Detective @RAGING BONER @Vault @The World 


This is like some Raid 2 shit!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 12, 2018)

Man, that guy just won't go down...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective @RAGING BONER @Vault @The World
> 
> 
> This is like some Raid 2 shit!



Like the final fight in the first Raid to be more accurate. Still badass though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2018)

YOU CAN'T FIGHT THE FRICTION!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 12, 2018)

Fast and the Furious for white people


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

I want an interviewer to interview Tom Cruise and squirt him with the microphone when he tries to answer the question.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

That blonde girl is tall asf!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2018)

The hype is real.


RT 98% so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 13, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The hype is real.
> 
> 
> RT 98% so far.


Was never in doubt, these latest mission impossible films have been great.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

@Detective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 14, 2018)

That good, huh? Well not that surprised considering the two previous ones but still good to hear.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective



Cruise Missile still da besto


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Detective said:


> Cruise Missile still da besto


Can this great helicopter scene match Jean Reno flying through a tunnel while chained to a train?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 14, 2018)

It can but until the movie is released that scene still wins. 
And the fact that he flies the helicopter himself sure is something.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

They have to top this too.  This was the best scene in Rogue Nation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Can this great helicopter scene match Jean Reno flying through a tunnel while chained to a train?



I just wanted to randomly say you were right about Emilio Estevez's character in the first film, dude. It was a good thing he was killed off, because he was never athletic enough to take on any of the challenges in the following films.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Detective said:


> I just wanted to randomly say you were right about Emilio Estevez's character in the first film, dude. It was a good thing he was killed off, because he was never athletic enough to take on any of the challenges in the following films.


Simon Pegg is better at being the tech guy too.  Estevez couldn’t even stop the elevator.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn.  Sounds like this is an awesome movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

@Detective


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2018)

So this has a score of 98% on Rotten Tomatoes and has reviewers calling It the best action/spy thriller of all time(!)  Not sure where this hype is coming from, apparently Cruise's stunts are what are drawing people in.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Aeternus (Jul 26, 2018)

Of all time? Wish that was true but doubt it is.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2018)

Greatest Chase Action Sequence of 2018?

GREATEST CHASE ACTION SEQUENCE OF 2018!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



1. Fallout
2. Rogue Nation
3. Ghost Protocol
4. MI: III
5. MI
6. MI: II

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2018)

*Film:* Mission Impossible: Fallout
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* All films for 2018 have been put on notice. Y'all are fucked. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Full Bathroom fight + Chase sequence + final action sequences of the third act, holy shit, tense as fuck. Including the scene with Benji, Ilsa and Lane. GOD DAMN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2018)

Wasn't really interested in seeing this but I guess the hype can't be ignored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2018)

It was great!

I was not expecting it to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



take place in the same universe as Carnosaur...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2018)

Just saw the film. I dunno about "the greatest ever" but it was good.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't expecting them to kill off Hundley, but once got like 4 good punches on John I knew he was done for.

There was a lot of "A-ha! I knew you were going to do that, so I countered with this!" In the film. A bit distracting and kind of unbelievable, but the action made up for it.

Julia kind of looks like the other chick, wasn't expecting to see her again either.

Kind of wish Jeremy Renner was brought back.

Bengy was funny as ever "I forgot I had it on screen lock!"  He actually got to be somewhat of a badass here too!


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 28, 2018)

Gonna try to see this in IMAX next week


----------



## JFF (Jul 28, 2018)

It might be the overall best one. It has great parts. That's how you deliver a franchise.

Through I consider the ending of Ghost Protocol as the best. This one was not not as intense here or very different (because you expect him to deliver). The old / new love overhaul was probably unnecessary -- but hey, perfection is hard to achieve.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 29, 2018)

Saw it last night, quite entertaining. I agree with Mider that it isn't literally the best ever but it was still nevertheless an awesome new installment.

3rd act was very intense, it all worked well.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 29, 2018)

This is so fuckin sad. If his neighbor really denied calling the cops on him, then fuck her


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> It might be the overall best one. It has great parts. That's how you deliver a franchise.
> 
> Through I consider the ending of Ghost Protocol as the best. This one was not not as intense here or very different (because you expect him to deliver). The old / new love overhaul was probably unnecessary -- but hey, perfection is hard to achieve.



I thought this was more intense than "Ghost Protocol", but "Ghost Protocol" still stood out as the superior film overall...I think...I'd honestly need to watch them back-to-back to make a final decision, but "Ghost Protocol" left a bigger impression, even if this had the more intense finale.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 30, 2018)

My expectations were out of whack and I was disappointed. I was expecting some fury road level action ingenuity. It's the stuff you've seen in the last two, in different environments. I thought the last two were fine. I shouldn't have gotten swept up in the hype. Henry cavill is great as always, but the script felt a bit worse than the other two and for some reason I kept refocusing back on the lines everyone was saying. The actual dialogue sounded canned, and half of the movie was just reassuring tom cruise that he's a really good guy.

But great stunts. Yeah. The stunts are great. That's nothing to spit at. 




Djomla said:


> I think you can like watch the first one to, well, get the idea of the franchise. Skip the second and the third. Then on GH and RG cause it ties with Fallout.
> 
> I mean if you want.



The third movie is the one with michelle monaghan, who's a center in Fallout.

Unrelated, I also thought three was the best one.


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2018)

That and PSH was dope


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 31, 2018)

Tom cruise does so much peacocking in the movie, but he's getting too old for some of this stuff. The idea that all the hot spies and double agents in the movie would flock to tom cruise as ethan hunt and totally ignore henry cavill is unbelievable and took me out of the movie. And on that note, this movie would have been the best if they had actually


*Spoiler*: __ 



gone through with ethan being the double agent who finally betrays everyone, and then cavill hunts him down and it's a role reversal. Remember they were going to swap cruise out with renner in an earlier installment before it became so financially successful. Maybe you could even keep cruise on as a bad guy of sorts in the future. It's not like ethan hunt is a character of any cultural importance like bond, where the audience cares one way or the other so long as there are crazy stunts..


----------



## JFF (Jul 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought this was more intense than "Ghost Protocol", but "Ghost Protocol" still stood out as the superior film overall...I think...I'd honestly need to watch them back-to-back to make a final decision, but "Ghost Protocol" left a bigger impression, even if this had the more intense finale.



Well, I love both movies -- so, there is room for #1 or #2  In anyway, you should watch it both in IMAX if possible. I rather I ask myself, how they want to top this in the next one ?


----------



## JFF (Jul 31, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Tom cruise does so much peacocking in the movie, but he's getting too old for some of this stuff. The idea that all the hot spies and double agents in the movie would flock to tom cruise as ethan hunt and totally ignore henry cavill is unbelievable and took me out of the movie. And on that note, this movie would have been the best if they had actually
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Na, he is not too old --- and maybe this is the idea for the next one !?


----------



## JFF (Jul 31, 2018)

teddy said:


> That and PSH was dope



Yet, I think that is the reason why it was not that succesful. Its too intense. People want to be impressed and have fun. Ghost Protocol was the Reboot they needed.


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Yet, I think that is the reason why it was not that succesful. Its too intense. People want to be impressed and have fun. Ghost Protocol was the Reboot they needed.


Not implying GP wasn't a necessary installment just implying that there's some good shit to be had from 3 at least


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 1, 2018)

Saw this today and thoroughly enjoyed it. Not only were the story and characters well written, but the action sequences were relentless and a great thrill ride. Definitely one of the best of 2018 so far.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 1, 2018)

My only disappointment with this film was that they severely underutilized the real life GIGN, FIPN, and French SOF operators that they had in this film.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2018)

China loves them some summer action blockbusters


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm gonna have to call bullshit on the scrawny Asian guy beating two guys at the same time, with one of them being much stronger than him.



reiatsuflow said:


> Tom cruise does so much peacocking in the movie, but he's getting too old for some of this stuff. The idea that all the hot spies and double agents in the movie would flock to tom cruise as ethan hunt and totally ignore henry cavill is unbelievable and took me out of the movie. And on that note, this movie would have been the best if they had actually
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Eh, he could be swimming in pussy for all we know. The movie doesn't say anything about his love life.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2018)

You're only as old as you feel.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 19, 2018)

I enjoyed the fuck outta Fallout, but unlike the previous 5 movies, I consider this to be Rogue Nation Part 2, and it was fucking superb.

The thought going into this movie to try to bridge plot elements from 4 of the 5 previous movies...well, all 5 if you count the rock-climbing from MI: 2, I guess...made it acceptably complete for me.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2018)

@Rukia I don't know how these films just keep getting better dude 

Since Ghost protocol this franchise has been batting a 1000

Also Ferguson dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 20, 2018)

Vault said:


> @Rukia I don't know how these films just keep getting better dude
> 
> Since Ghost protocol this franchise has been batting a 1000
> 
> Also Ferguson dude



MI series is a bit like the F&F series, there was that one film after the initial films that clicked then the respective franchises kept churning out better films and the franchises were getting more and more popular

though MI: III was p good, before Ghost Protocol turned it up a notch


----------



## Amol (Sep 23, 2018)

Finally watched it. 
It was great movie. 
It won't dethrone Fury Road as Greatest Action Movie of All Time though. 


reiatsuflow said:


> Tom cruise does so much peacocking in the movie, but he's getting too old for some of this stuff. The idea that all the hot spies and double agents in the movie would flock to tom cruise as ethan hunt and totally ignore henry cavill is unbelievable and took me out of the movie. And on that note, this movie would have been the best if they had actually gone through with ethan being the double agent who finally betrays everyone, and then cavill hunts him down and it's a role reversal. Remember they were going to swap cruise out with renner in an earlier installment before it became so financially successful. Maybe you could even keep cruise on as a bad guy of sorts in the future. It's not like ethan hunt is a character of any cultural importance like bond, where the audience cares one way or the other so long as there are crazy stunts.


Nah. Tom Cruise *is* the Mission Impossible franchise. You remove Ethan Hunt from it and franchise collapses.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)

This just ended its run- $791 million.  Highest grossing Paramount since Transformers: Age of Extinction in 2014.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

